# barefoot or shoes?



## Hannya (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm curious how you guys train. I go barefoot myself and I get blisters that will break during training at least once a week. Usually 3 different parts of my feet blister up. I'm waiting for them to calusus up but I guess since I train 6 times a week they never get a chance. Once the blister forms do I have to stay off it for a week to let it harden or hows it work? About an hour after I go home I'll be limping around trying to stay off it, but the next day when its time to train I can't resist going despite the pain (of course I tape it up so I dont do further dmg) :/.

Someone was saying walk in sand to rough up your feet, that work?


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 21, 2006)

Hannya said:
			
		

> I'm curious how you guys train. I go barefoot myself and I get blisters that will break during training at least once a week. Usually 3 different parts of my feet blister up. I'm waiting for them to calusus up but I guess since I train 6 times a week they never get a chance. Once the blister forms do I have to stay off it for a week to let it harden or hows it work? About an hour after I go home I'll be limping around trying to stay off it, but the next day when its time to train I can't resist going despite the pain (of course I tape it up so I dont do further dmg) :/.
> 
> Someone was saying walk in sand to rough up your feet, that work?


 
Did you talk to your trainer about your problem and if so what did he/she say?


----------



## wee_blondie (Jul 22, 2006)

I always train barefoot.  I'll admit it hurt at first but if you can make it through, and allow your feet to get used to it then you should have no problems.  Sounds like you're doing the right thing though!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 22, 2006)

I had the same problem when I started TKD.  I would get blisters, they would heal, and then the skin would peel... and the cycle would start over.  Over time, I started getting fewer, and then the skin toughened up.  On the other hand, I was training 3 times a week, not 6.  You might consider taping the worst spots, or even wearing MA shoes for a while; there would be a layer of leather between your feet and the floor, which would cut down on the blisters (no direct rubbing), but would still help your feet toughen up, as there's no padding in those shoes.  Just be careful if you do - sometimes those MA shoes get really slippery.  Also, walk around barefoot whenever you can - that will help toughen the soles of your feet in general.  Good luck!


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 22, 2006)

walk around in barefeet as often as you can.  The more time spent without your feet covered, the sooner they get tough.

If you get worried about arch support, you can wear those ankle support things that leave your toes and pad bare, but wrap the arch


----------



## Jimi (Jul 22, 2006)

I suggest you wear some sort of training shoe if any wounds don't seam to heal. If your instructor insists on you being barefoot, you will probably have to tough it out. If the instructor does not mind, shoes can help you get thru injury/open wound issues. Take care of your feet, keep them clean (DUH) and use some sort of liquid bandaid to keep any open areas from getting infected. My old boxing coach used to preach to us about keeping our hands clean, they are your tools, just as your feet can be. If we got a cut on our hand, he was on it, clean your hands, use a bandaid or bandage to help keep staff from setting in. I'm sure the condition of your feet relative to toughness will fluctuate over the years. Why do you think some native american indians called erupeans tenderfoot and thais call americans tender shin? LOL! PEACE


----------



## Brahm (Jul 22, 2006)

during my few years in jujitsu, i've always gone barefoot on the tatami.. in my two weeks of Muay Thai, I've quickly learned to bring my running shoes for the jogging and running. With regards to kicking, however, I personally prefer barefoot for pad-drills. Maybe that's just because it gives the impression that I am some kind of "purist."


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 22, 2006)

Your topic title brought to mind a quote from Dune. In regards to Paul (the lead character) about to fight a man to the death. He recalled the words of one of his trainers Duncan Idaho: "On unfamiliar ground, bare feet are best." 

Problem with lots of people now-a-days is that they don't walk enough. On some walls I'm able to rock climb a good pitch bare foot because being without a car I've walked many a mile to get from point A to point B and back again. Though I care for my feet best as I may, I'm still am not able to walk around outside barefoot without doing the "_ooh-ooch-owch-eek-ahh-ooh_" dance. That's says a lot right there. 

As tradrockrat said, walk 'bout bare foot as much as possible. It'll help, then care for them afterwards. Besides the fresh air getting to your dogs will help ward off athlete feets and other podiatry ills.


----------



## Shodan (Jul 23, 2006)

Anyone else train on those puzzle mats?  I train 4 times a week on them now and they are messing up my feet!!  I wonder if it is the material/foam stuff that's doing it.  I spend about 99% of my time at home barefoot as well but the pivoting in the dojo seems to just be having a whole new effect on my feet.  I used to train 2 days on the puzzle mats and 2 days on carpet-type surface.


----------



## King (Jul 27, 2006)

6 times a week is hardcore. How long have you been doing that? Remember resting is also a part of training. It takes a bit of time for callouses to set in until you don't mind them anymore. Well I'm going to go with common sense for this advice. Train barefoot but when your blisters get overwhelming then train with shoes.  Then in a few months you'll probably forgot you had this problem.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 10, 2006)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> walk around in barefeet as often as you can. The more time spent without your feet covered, the sooner they get tough.
> 
> If you get worried about arch support, you can wear those ankle support things that leave your toes and pad bare, but wrap the arch


 
good call.


----------



## isukgrar (Aug 11, 2006)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> walk around in barefeet as often as you can.  The more time spent without your feet covered, the sooner they get tough.
> 
> If you get worried about arch support, you can wear those ankle support things that leave your toes and pad bare, but wrap the arch



That's correct, also here is a tip.
when my feet start to blister up, I often have a small needle to stab on it to let the water come out, then cover it by small healing plaster, it will get better in few days However, this works only for me but if you want to try, make sure you use clean  needle


----------



## Jimi (Aug 11, 2006)

Remember in Thailand many people are bare foot and the bottom of the feet is considered lowly, never sit with your feet facing a Bhudha(SP?) statue. In Muay Thai the teep kick-front push kick is kinda an insult when landed on an opponnent. But I would never walk around DC or Baltimore barefoot. Just me. PEACE P.S. I also don't roll the coke bottle anymore, so I am both tenderfoot and tendershin. LOL


----------



## stickywater (Jul 4, 2007)

i train barefoot, thats how it is in the ring.  after time your feet form calices and its not too bad


----------



## Odin (Jul 10, 2007)

My mum was a kiwi ( new zealand ) so lucky for me i have got her leather like feet. lol

But to answer your question just try to walk around barefoot as much as possiable.


----------



## Zero (Jul 13, 2007)

Odin

I dig the kiwi comment, I'm from NZ and as a result of many years by/on the beach and being able to go barefoot through the woods etc have no issues with barefoot dojo training.

However the comment on going barefoot as much as poss where practicable is a good one. Also, on of my trainers back home had us train a lot outside on the concrete car pad etc.  THis not only toughens your feet but the abbrasive surface serves to rub of any additional dead skin, callouses etc and keep the soles in good shape.  I appreciate that in the bigger cities this ain't always an option.


----------



## Zero (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey here's something you can do and that worked for the soldiers in the trenches and in the mud in WWII.

Apprently to prevent blisters and toughen the feet, urin is the best thing.  The poor lads would all piss in a helmet or puddle and soak their feet.

Good luck with that one hehe! Not one I'm trying though!!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jul 21, 2007)

Zero said:


> Hey here's something you can do and that worked for the soldiers in the trenches and in the mud in WWII.
> 
> Apprently to prevent blisters and toughen the feet, urin is the best thing. The poor lads would all piss in a helmet or puddle and soak their feet.
> 
> Good luck with that one hehe! Not one I'm trying though!!


 
Now, that's some practical advice


----------

